# Northern lights



## StinkBud (Jan 26, 2007)

done


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice ...buds are lookin good so far.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

*Whats up StinkBud. Your young ladies are looking great man. You are doing one hell of a job this grow keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice  How long did you veg them for?


----------



## ToPeKOmsI (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice Pics..... ....good luck on the grow


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are some good looking ladies!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great. Four weeks and counting.   I love the waiting game when harvest time is around the corner. Now is when you start planning your next grow. :aok: *


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice, SB.

I just finished another batch of NL also.

What seedbank are yours from?


----------



## mally0 (Jun 8, 2009)

my nl are close to harvest one plant is almost all purple (leaf) the others are starting to turn, is this normal


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 8, 2009)

What brand of seeds did you use? I have some KC Brains NL Special seeds going, someone here told me they are great seeds. Good luck with your grow!


----------

